# Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L



## vdubkeller (Jul 14, 2006)

Neuspeed is to be releasing a 2.5L turbokit by fall if all goes well. From the people I have talked to at Neuspeed, I am under the impression that there will be approx. 3 stages all with great hp gains.


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (vdubkeller)*

i hope you have manual, you might need a transmission swap as well
Yev


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (vdubkeller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubkeller* »_Neuspeed is to be releasing a 2.5L turbokit by fall if all goes well. From the people I have talked to at Neuspeed, I am under the impression that there will be approx. 3 stages all with great hp gains.

I hope you're telling the truth....


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (~kInG~)*

I would think neuspeed would do a blower kit before a turbo kit, unless they can use factory parts like the Audi 10v manifold.


----------



## Misano (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (~kInG~)*

Some what true.
Currently there is 2 stages. A high and low boost kit. The high boost kit will consist of a new set of pistons.
The kit will consist of a cast manifold, Garret GT turbo with cast turn down , Front mount intercooler, injectors, etc....
Final horsepower numbers have not been released yet, but gains are said to be


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_ unless they can use factory parts like the Audi 10v manifold.

That manifold will not work.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (TaxMan5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaxMan5* »_That manifold will not work.

I haven't seen the flange yet, my gf got Tboned in her 06 rabbit 12 hours after buying and hasn't gotten the new one yet for me to play with. 
I was basing an assumption off the fact that the 2.5 is either a 2.0 8v or 16v with another cylinder... much like the old audi 5 cylinders were 1.8L 8 or 16v's with another cylinder and since the 8v flange was the same across everything and you could cut a runner off a 10v turbo mani and weld it shut, you could bolt it to any 8v 4 cylinder out there, and likewise with the 20v/16v. Wether or not this is the case with the 2.5L has yet to be seen, but I'm still hoping one of the factory manis will fit.


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
I haven't seen the flange yet, my gf got Tboned in her 06 rabbit 12 hours after buying and hasn't gotten the new one yet for me to play with. 
I was basing an assumption off the fact that the 2.5 is either a 2.0 8v or 16v with another cylinder... much like the old audi 5 cylinders were 1.8L 8 or 16v's with another cylinder and since the 8v flange was the same across everything and you could cut a runner off a 10v turbo mani and weld it shut, you could bolt it to any 8v 4 cylinder out there, and likewise with the 20v/16v. Wether or not this is the case with the 2.5L has yet to be seen, but I'm still hoping one of the factory manis will fit.

I already looked into it, it won't work. That was my first thought when I found out about the new 5 cylinder.


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (TaxMan5)*

new engine is 20 valve , 4 valves per cylinder
Yev


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (Yevi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yevi* »_new engine is 20 valve , 4 valves per cylinder
Yev

OK, the audi 10v and the audi 20v manifolds will not work. As mentioned the old audi 5 cyl heads were like the VW 16V & 8V heads. The new 5 cylinder head is based of the lambo gallardo V10 heads which are not derived from the old audi motors.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (TaxMan5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaxMan5* »_
OK, the audi 10v and the audi 20v manifolds will not work. As mentioned the old audi 5 cyl heads were like the VW 16V & 8V heads. The new 5 cylinder head is based of the lambo gallardo V10 heads which are not derived from the old audi motors.

Are they based on the Audi V8 stuff? Since the Lambo V10 is just an Audi V8 + 2? Have you looked into this yet?


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
Are they based on the Audi V8 stuff? Since the Lambo V10 is just an Audi V8 + 2? Have you looked into this yet?

The old V8 in the V8 quattro used VW 16v heads (except on was flipped around). The newer V8's are different. But the heads are only 4 cylinders per head, so the manifolds wouldn't work anyway on a 5 cylinder.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (TaxMan5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaxMan5* »_
The old V8 in the V8 quattro used VW 16v heads (except on was flipped around). The newer V8's are different. But the heads are only 4 cylinders per head, so the manifolds wouldn't work anyway on a 5 cylinder.

I udnerstand that much i was just curious.


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
I udnerstand that much i was just curious.

OK, I wonder how much a Lambo manifold would cost?
$30,000??


----------



## MR.D (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (TaxMan5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaxMan5* »_
OK, I wonder how much a Lambo manifold would cost?
$30,000??

$13,449.99 plus tax.


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (MR.D)*

for that price ill just go to HPA and get a twin turbo conversion hehe


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (TaxMan5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaxMan5* »_
OK, I wonder how much a Lambo manifold would cost?
$30,000??

would it matter much since they Lambo's aren't turbo?


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
would it matter much since they Lambo's aren't turbo?









Yes, you could always add a turbo and wastgate flage, I am sure the manifold would flow pretty well.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (TaxMan5)*

When are these kits going to be availible and whan are the numbers going to come out?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (vdubkeller)*

The 2.5 20V Engine is a completely new design with different intake and exhaust manifold flanges with respect to the 7A/AAN/ADU/3B/etc.Unfortunately none of the old 10V/20V stuff will work.
Fortunately Neuspeed is one of many companies producing turbo kits for the BGP engine.There is ALOT more involved and starting with a manual platform would be a definite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ,however, Producing a turbo kit is the easy part...


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (Wizard-of-OD)*

If their turbo kit is going to be as good as their cat-back, I have full faith. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (vdubkeller)*

VF Engineering who makes the lovely powerful S/C's for VR's is coming out with a Turbo kit as well and they are looking at putting down 300t and 300hp so I think it will truly be better then the Neuspeed speed one. But hey all in all boost is boost as long as its properly tuned. the 2.5 is going to be ultimate with boost I BELIEVE. 
The day after I got my rab I was emailing everyone about a s/c for more simple reliability and to limit myself because this car is my daily and I drive almost a 100 miles a day round trip. 
We are all in the same community and want the same thing so let's keep this going and support each other when needed and stopp flaming. 2.5's are raw.


----------



## 0tinman0 (Aug 13, 2006)

When are the numbers coming out and what price are we talking about?Will neuspeed be having a car with this kit in it under a torture test so us guys with the cash for the kit dont nuke their engine and then have to repair it?


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (0tinman0)*

We need SOMEBODY to start tapping into this engine, PLEASE, be it neuspeed or VF or ANYBODY, well anybody worth buying a kit from.
What is the update on the neuspeed kit? VF is not even starting to work on their yet, too many project for them to look at the 2.5.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

anyone have an old turbo they'd like to donate to a researcher? (me)


----------



## traviswho (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_anyone have an old turbo they'd like to donate to a researcher? (me)









Search ebay for random turbo parts. I bet you could build one for pretty cheap.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (traviswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traviswho* »_
Search ebay for random turbo parts. I bet you could build one for pretty cheap.

ah thanks... didnt think of that


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

i think we should start a donation page, we could raise the money, neuspeed, or VF guys could make 1 for us.
it's sucks to do everything alone
if you guys interested i am going to pm a moderator to organize our project 
we will make a massive paypal account, and everyone of the organizers will have a access, and we also need to figure out how much would we need to raise to get them working
Yev


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Yevi)*

i will email neuspeed about this, and omni will email to Brad @ VF that way we could get some figures
Yev


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Yevi)*

Lets flood their e-mails with 2.5T petitions







!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

i have been talking to imni1, we a thinking of raising advamcement payment, once the kit out, contributors recieve a discount for amount they have contributed
example
kit cost 4000,00, you have made a contribution of $100.00
kit will cost you 3900,00
basically to get them moving, and show that people are interested
Yev


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Yevi)*

Would it not be fair if when the product is done you get a discout of twice the amount you put in advance?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

if i had the funds, my 2.5 would be turbo'd already...
but i like the fund raiser idea.... we all can pool up money for a project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_Would it not be fair if when the product is done you get a discout of twice the amount you put in advance?

what you said doens't make any sense, 
these guys will have the money to expedite the project, you will buy the kit, less the monay you have contribute it, 
so technically if they will agree you will receive your contribution back- minus paypal fees if we set it up that way, official VW vortex admin would have an access to special account to insure that this is not a scam
i have also contaced "thread" asking what we could do to make this official

please post here, we are making a list of people who is interested in purchasing a turbo kit for under $4000.00
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2822768
i guess if we would have at least 25 members who are dead seious, 
it would hard for those comapines to pass up on large chunk of money
Yev



_Modified by Yevi at 4:25 AM 9-14-2006_


----------



## ghettofocus (Jan 19, 2006)

I'd be interested in this for next summer/fall. Not sure if that helps, but I'll def. be looking to speed my 2.5 up at that point.


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (ghettofocus)*

well i am sure it would be done by that time


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Yevi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yevi* »_
what you said doens't make any sense, 
these guys will have the money to expedite the project, you will buy the kit, less the monay you have contribute it, 
so technically if they will agree you will receive your contribution back- minus paypal fees if we set it up that way, official VW vortex admin would have an access to special account to insure that this is not a scam
i have also contaced "thread" asking what we could do to make this official

please post here, we are making a list of people who is interested in purchasing a turbo kit for under $4000.00
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2822768
i guess if we would have at least 25 members who are dead seious, 
it would hard for those comapines to pass up on large chunk of money
Yev
_Modified by Yevi at 4:25 AM 9-14-2006_

To me it does make sense since we would be the ones funding the project and by sending the money in advance for a kit then we should get something out of it too.


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

expedited production, plus there probably be a group buy discount
people always more commited when there is some cash up front
Yev


_Modified by Yevi at 3:47 AM 9-15-2006_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Yevi)*

^^ discounts are good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giuliano1711 (Jul 15, 2005)

Do you guys think that the auto transmission would be able to handle the turbro?
Thanks


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Giuliano1711)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giuliano1711* »_Do you guys think that the auto transmission would be able to handle the turbro?
Thanks

I don't know if it is the internal or if the software, but the automatic tranny does not like more power and it will not allow more power, on the speed channel show, the first one, they tried to put a turbo on an automatic jetta and the tranny did not allow for the extra power to go thru.
So I think a turbo kit will be limited to manual 2.5's, at least in the beginning as the automatic tranny will need more work on software and maybe hardware.


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_I don't know if it is the internal or if the software, but the automatic tranny does not like more power and it will not allow more power, on the speed channel show, the first one, they tried to put a turbo on an automatic jetta and the tranny did not allow for the extra power to go thru.


Out of morbid curiosity, how much generally to swap out an automatic for a standard?


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (the.ronin)*

well, you find a loser who would want a tiptronic cause it new, and maybe he pays for the swap
Yev


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Yevi)*

i believe it's mostly labor
Yev


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Yevi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yevi* »_well, you find a loser who would want a tiptronic cause it new, and maybe he pays for the swap
Yev

why the hate on the auto drivers?


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

I agree there shouldn't be any hate towards the tiptronic, hey after all it's a six speed, BUT to be able to turbo the car as things are now you better have the manual. auto tranny doesn't like the extra HP.


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

i have tiptronic, i am just saying that there a lot of people wo would upgrade, and maybe there will be somebody who will do all the labor
Yev


----------



## Storyinthesoil11 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (Yevi)*

So basicly If we have the Tiptronic Trans. We wont be given the turbo option???


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Storyinthesoil11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Storyinthesoil11* »_So basicly If we have the Tiptronic Trans. We wont be given the turbo option???

probably... sucks for us.


----------



## Storyinthesoil11 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

There has got to be a way around it...


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_I agree there shouldn't be any hate towards the tiptronic, hey after all it's a six speed, BUT to be able to turbo the car as things are now you better have the manual. auto tranny doesn't like the extra HP.

I think is all based on ABD's attempt to install a turbo on a tip 2.5L ... others have indicated that it should be able to handle the extra power. Perhaps maybe not as much as a manual but I wouldn't count out the tip just yet.
[edit] As I've posted before, this from Pag Parts who already have a 2.5L turbo manifold for sale and are developing a system ...

_Quote »_
We are looking into the auto tranny issue. We suspect that it will be able
to hold a decent power upgrade as the 2.5L has plenty of available torque down low already, putting load on the clutches.




_Modified by the.ronin at 7:37 PM 9-29-2006_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (the.ronin)*

hoepfully it can handle atleast 220hp and 250lbft without messing up. 
i was actually thinking about swapping a DSG in, if i ever decide to go this route.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

way to bring back the dead


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

I know right? I started reading this thread kind of excited just to look and see it started back in '06!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol..


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_hoepfully it can handle atleast 220hp and 250lbft without messing up. 
i was actually thinking about swapping a DSG in, if i ever decide to go this route. 

that will be a problem the DSG has tons of wiring and computer compenents that are gonna leave that swap costing you more than trading in your car for a gti+mods haha
but there are turbo guys with auto trannies and they are holding up great...there is even a stage 3 guy with about 300hp on his auto trans without even upgrading the torque conveter


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (King Turbo Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *King Turbo Motorsports* »_ Currently C2 offers two kits a 280hp intercooled kit for 4,499 and a 250hp turbo kit non-intercooled for 3,999

Thank you, we would never have known that.








Just a noob trolling for free advertising for his pointless website.


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

ive made some turbo cars already and buying a kit is expensive piecing a turbo kit together part by part is cheaper and you get better parts too the most important part is the exhaust mani and intake mani if someone sells the kits they sell manis to maybe there is someone selling manifolds i honestly havnt looked into anything yet


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: (crxtrixxx)*

personally I don't think anybody should turbo their car if its their daily driver. If your rabbit is going to be a track car then great, turbo charge it. The rabbit is not designed to go fast. Its a commuter car. Yes you could get an intake, chip, and exhuast but those types of mods are not going to give you the kind of power you are looking for. Think about what you need to to in order to have the car run properly if your car is not turbo charged. Their is to much stuff to consider. Turbo charging the rabbit would ware the engine down faster since it wasn't designed to be turbo charged to begin with.
After reading this article:
http://www.automobilemag.com/a....html
I decided to give Neuspeed a call. They told me that kit was a one time thing and that they are not going to make it because it does not pass any emissions test, so they can't sell it to the public. 
Anyways that is just my .02


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

would not hold my breath for vf. their supercharges are not all that on the 24v either. hell the supercharged r32's ran SLOWER than stock chipped cars.
trust me, turbo is the way to go. superchargers = bad news. if done right they are very impressive though. i just haven't seen one done right on a VW since the 16v days. after seeing all the problems with belt slip, leaks and bearing failures caused by tightening the belt to avoid slip, and lousy gains.... i've lost faith in super chargers on transverse engines. the engine just isn't in the right direction for this kind of setup. i've seen more problems with the FEW super charged 24v's left than from the plethora of big turbo setups.
not to mention vf promised advanced stages that didn't come out YEARS after the release date. its bad enough waiting on a chip for an 09. i can't imagine being $6,000 into an engine and no where to go but start over because the company straight lied to you, for years, about the next stage's release date.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 8:46 AM 2-12-2010_


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (sleeper247)*

i had a crx which was naturally aspirated and i made it turbo you can go turbo daily driver as long as your running low boost and you have the right tune it wont harm the motor but if your gonna go go for it all if i open my motor up im replacing sh*t thats how i do things and i wont put it back togther till its all replaced thats how ive dont it and how its done in my book i have other means of transportation so it dont bother me much


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (crxtrixxx)*

dude, some grammar wouldn't hurt...!
*
Quote, originally posted by crxtrixxx »i had a crx which was naturally aspirated and i made it turbo. You can go [ahead, and] turbo a daily driver!! as long as you're running low boost and you have the right tune, it wont harm the motor. But if your gonna go, go for it all. if i open my motor up, im replacing sh*t. Thats how i do things. And i wont put it back togther till its all replaced. Thats how ive done it and how its done in my book. i have other means of transportation so it dont bother me much
* 
wow, talk about enc 1101


----------



## Mazan (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (sleeper247)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleeper247* »_personally I don't think anybody should turbo their car if its their daily driver. 
 

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


















_Modified by Mazan at 7:49 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Mazan)*

jesus christ stop pulling up dead threads people. 2006?! really?!


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Neuspeed Tubo Kit for 2.5L (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
I haven't seen the flange yet, my gf got Tboned in her 06 rabbit 12 hours after buying and hasn't gotten the new one yet for me to play with. 


sorry to hear about that man. hopefully the car is ok especially your gf.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleeper247* »_
I decided to give Neuspeed a call. They told me that kit was a one time thing and that they are not going to make it because it *does not pass any emissions test,* so they can't sell it to the public. 


It did after it left us








http://www.c2motorsports.net/press_012908.asp


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

whats grammer have to do with online chat im not in school here to be worried about an A+ my mommy isnt gonna ground me for typing without proper punctuations u sh*t talking ****** now back to the topic sorry everyone else


----------



## Mazan (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nvsbandit* »_jesus christ stop pulling up dead threads people. 2006?! really?!

hey....oldies but goodies.....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dude.. take it easy..!
all i meant to say was that WITHOUT punctuation, the comment was REAL hard to be understood..!
thats why there is punctuation, to separate ideas, among other things.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

So I am just curious how much R&D did you guys put into the turbo. Was it something completely new or did you guys base your turbo off of Neuspeed's turbo?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i am thinking that they did it aLL by themselves..! lol.. why would they copy?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_i am thinking that they did it aLL by themselves..! lol.. why would they copy?

Yea why would C2 copy a design that obviously never worked out well enough to be brought to the market?
Epic fail reviving a 3+ year old thread too


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleeper247* »_So I am just curious how much R&D did you guys put into the turbo. Was it something completely new or did you guys base your turbo off of Neuspeed's turbo? 


A simple time line will put your inquiry to rest








Feb 2007 - C2Motorsports purchases an '07 Rabbit from the local VW dealership.
Apr 2007 - NGP Racing contacted us and suggested we do a 2.5 Turbo Kit as there was nothing available on the market.
May 2007 -We begin developing products for the 2.5. We start with NA software, then a CAI, and then begin laying out the plans for a Turbo kit. Over the next few months we designed from the ground up, (twice







) a complete Stage 1 and Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5L I5 motor
Sept 2007 We debuted the C2 Turbo Kit at H2O International in Ocean City, MD. It was featured on both the C2 Development car, and the NGP Black Rabbit which was featured in Eurotuner several times. 
Jan 2008 - Based on our success on the 2.5 motor, VW of America contact us inand asked if we could lend a hand getting the car ready for the '08 season.
Feb 2008 - C2 Drives both our Turbo Rabbit and the SEMA Rabbit to Miami for the SFL GTG
Mar 2008 - Once back at C2, VWofA Transporter comes to town, picks up the SEMA Rabbit and delivers it back home to Corporate Headquarters
For some additional reading, please find the following posts, if there are any further questions I may answer, please feel free to email me: [email protected]
SEMA Rabbit Hops Into C2 Thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3668754
C2Motorsports Press Release
http://www.c2motorsports.net/press_012908.asp
South FL Get Together
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...95739


----------

